# 700 lb woman wants to weigh 1000 lbs



## jbevan70 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just learned about this woman recently. Monica Riley weighs 700 lbs and is hoping to get up to 1000, to the point where she's immobile. anyone else seen this story? Also, it says she's a model, but I haven't found any information about her site.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8HDFAu6Z3A[/ame]


----------



## fatmd (Sep 11, 2016)

She goes by PurpleWings. I don't think she's actually 700 lbs. She's not Echo's size, and Echo isn't 700 from what I recall.


----------



## jbevan70 (Sep 11, 2016)

Well, maybe she's just got a different way of metabolizing/storing that fat.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2016)

That "different way" must mean that her bones are made of cast iron, because she's significantly smaller than most women around the 550 mark who I know, and shorter.

She also talked about how she had her underage stepbrother photograph her adult content for her, but I guess that can also be overlooked because she's gaining, right?


----------



## jbevan70 (Sep 12, 2016)

Blackjack said:


> She also talked about how she had her underage stepbrother photograph her adult content for her, but I guess that can also be overlooked because she's gaining, right?



Yeah, I can't deny that is kind of disturbing.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Sep 12, 2016)

She has a clips4sale and I agree with Blackjack!
I will buy her weigh in that shows she is 700 lbs because that just doesn't seem true. The whole "documentary" just irked me, her boyfriend and the stepbrother stuff especially just angered me.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds like utter stupidity to me.
She is only 27 years old. She will not feel the impact of her decision for several years yet.
People get prone to having other health conditions in their 40's, and it may not be so much fun for her then.
I say this as a 46 year old, 360 pound woman with MS who is struggling at my weight.
The guy will be out the door as soon as he has gotten what he wants out of the relationship and he tires of it also.
To think otherwise is nieve.


----------



## fatmd (Sep 12, 2016)

The other thing I want to point out is that her Feabie profile until a few weeks ago said 650 lbs (which I also doubted) and now is magically up to 700 with no visible change in her appearance from the pictures/videos she has uploaded. It's almost as if she thinks lying about her weight will set her apart from other SSBBW models (which unfortunately it kinda does--450-550 is kinda average for SSBBW models, but 700 is rare) and make people more likely to buy her content.

Also, I don't believe she had the feeder boyfriend until a few months ago since I recall her uploading a video on YouTube just a couple months ago mentioning getting a boyfriend. So for them to present it as this relationship where he has fed her to get to the point of 700 lbs seems like it's disingenuous. I think she's just a big girl who realized that she could make money off of the fetish.

I get that I am assuming a lot about her. I should mention that I do think she's beautiful and she's definitely SSBBW. Just not as big as she presents herself. She sure doesn't look like Goddess Patty did when she was close to 700.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 12, 2016)

She is pretty tall for a woman 5'11 I think she said, so she could be carrying more weight without it looking as much, but yeah I do not think she is 700.
Look I understand that some people are into this fetish, I just have a number of friends who were past feedees and have had their life and health decimated by it.
They have struggled emotionally too.
Let's not just pretend this is a lifestyle with no fallout.
I found Monica talking about having a toilet built into her bed disturbing too.
I mean really? Disturbing.


----------



## loveembig (Sep 13, 2016)

Smells like bullshit to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2016)

Like Shosh already pointed out....making this decision at 27 and living with the reality of it years down the road are two completely different things. 

The bf made me smirk when he said "it's her life and her body so I won't tell her what to do". Will he sing the same song if she decided she wanted to lose weight? 

Her mother took the news better than I would have...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 13, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Like Shosh already pointed out....making this decision at 27 and living with the reality of it years down the road are two completely different things.
> 
> The bf made me smirk when he said "it's her life and her body so I won't tell her what to do". Will he sing the same song if she decided she wanted to lose weight?
> 
> Her mother took the news better than I would have...



I understand that people have their fetishes etc, but don't try to blow off the consequences of those choices.
That couple is living in a fantasy world in more ways than one.
And then to say you would get a nanny to look after your baby if you have one.
You don't have a baby so you can farm it out for somebody else to look after because you cannot.
If they are making a living from this people are going to comment upon it and call bullshit where they see it.


----------



## collared Princess (Oct 18, 2016)

I just did a show with her ..The Robert Irvine show..she said she wanted to have a baby so I warned her ..her boyfriend has a serious anger issue...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 22, 2016)

collared Princess said:


> I just did a show with her ..The Robert Irvine show..she said she wanted to have a baby so I warned her ..her boyfriend has a serious anger issue...


Well if anybody would know about having a baby and being an SSBBW it is you Donna.
Willful ignorance on her part.
The boyfriend will be long gone when the current situation no longer suits him.


----------



## azerty (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm a man, and it makes me so cross to see other may be so selfish and stupid acting like the one here.


----------



## Chuggernut (Mar 21, 2018)

Update: Seems her priorities have changed. http://www.lifedeathprizes.com/videos/amazing-people/supersize-monica-riley-pregnant


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 21, 2018)

loveembig said:


> Smells like bullshit to me.



I agree. I instinctively distrust people who come out and say this sort of thing. I want to believe. I want to have hope, but I've seen so many people say they want to be fat, and I've seen so many people change their minds. Even if a person really means it (and some do, though in this case, I'm doubtful even of that,) the whole world is against them, and apparently, very few can resist that kind of pressure.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 22, 2018)

It's all about the money, sonny. You say "I want to be 1,000 pounds!" and suddenly your Paypal is flooded with cash. Go to the media, let them video you walking to your fridge with your belly hanging out and your man-pal with his arm around you and the $$$ comes raining in. Then when interest has died down, you announce you've reconsidered - or you simply disappear.

This has been going on in the community for almost two decades...the young 'uns fall for it.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 22, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> It's all about the money, sonny. You say "I want to be 1,000 pounds!" and suddenly your Paypal is flooded with cash. Go to the media, let them video you walking to your fridge with your belly hanging out and your man-pal with his arm around you and the $$$ comes raining in. Then when interest has died down, you announce you've reconsidered - or you simply disappear.
> 
> This has been going on in the community for almost two decades...the young 'uns fall for it.



A tragedy indeed. This is one of many reasons why I consider honesty the most important quality a person can possess. This sort of thing is no different from a snake oil salesman, who promises miracles in a bottle, then goes back on his word, as soon as he thinks he can get away with it.


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 24, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> It's all about the money, sonny. You say "I want to be 1,000 pounds!" and suddenly your Paypal is flooded with cash. Go to the media, let them video you walking to your fridge with your belly hanging out and your man-pal with his arm around you and the $$$ comes raining in. Then when interest has died down, you announce you've reconsidered - or you simply disappear.
> 
> This has been going on in the community for almost two decades...the young 'uns fall for it.


I think it's more of a case where reality rudely slams into their fantasy.
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/fi...y/news-story/ce94a4f03014c8b4fd333993898659a3

(Nothing like empirical data to re-align one's theoretical views. Not to worry, there's always more young 'uns coming along with the same mistaken theories.)


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 24, 2018)

HereticFA said:


> I think it's more of a case where reality rudely slams into their fantasy.
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/fi...y/news-story/ce94a4f03014c8b4fd333993898659a3
> 
> (Nothing like empirical data to re-align one's theoretical views. Not to worry, there's always more young 'uns coming along with the same mistaken theories.)



You're right. There's nothing like empirical data to re-align one's theoretical views. At least not in the article you linked to. It's just more biased media trash.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah, no. I'm the same height and body shape as her, and when I looked like what she looks like in that video, I was around 425 pounds. She's nowhere near 700 pounds, and I doubt she's even 500. 

She's just another fat chick with a camera who figured out that she could make a buck off of throwing around outrageous numbers and bizarre fantasy scenarios to draw some shock value attention from the media and get the fetishists sniffing around her clip store. 

It'll play out one of two ways. She'll work her 15 minutes, make some pocket money, and disappear. Or stick around for a while, gain a bunch of weight, get dumped by the boyfriend when he has to start doing ass wiping duty, then boohoo to the media in hopes of getting a second payday and a weight loss intervention endorsement.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 24, 2018)

I started following the YouTube links and this person pre pregnancy during pregnancy and after pregnancy looks kind of the same. Im also doubting the 700 lb claim.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm with Larry I'll bet she is doing it for the money and the 15 min of fame on TV.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 27, 2018)

I watch reality tv. Yes I know there is very little reality. This type of coverage is just news filler. When I was in the board of a 501c3 charitable organization (several different times) we always got the best news and special segment coverage in the summer. August was the best month. Ive been on the news many many times (for animal rescue not the fats). I wonder if this is one of those filler pieces.....


----------



## petersmyth79 (Mar 30, 2018)

She's already lost weight and on a diet. She has an IG account under purplewings919. I always thought she was full of shit and just cashing in. She always was going to have a baby and I couldn't see how they were going to do that and her be immobile; unrealistic from so many points of view.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

She is not 700 pounds. My older sister was 700 pounds when she passed away.
I know what that weight looks like.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Sep 23, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> She is not 700 pounds. My older sister was 700 pounds when she passed away.
> I know what that weight looks like.



Yes she was at her highest weight, she had a weigh in video


----------



## AndSoItGoes (Jan 1, 2019)

petersmyth79 said:


> She's already lost weight and on a diet. She has an IG account under purplewings919. I always thought she was full of shit and just cashing in. She always was going to have a baby and I couldn't see how they were going to do that and her be immobile; unrealistic from so many points of view.


I hope she cashed in at least a little. The mostly men who love the idea of women getting fatter and fatter, to the point of severe issues, should be conned, every minute of every day.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Jan 1, 2019)

AndSoItGoes said:


> I hope she cashed in at least a little. The mostly men who love the idea of women getting fatter and fatter, to the point of severe issues, should be conned, every minute of every day.



He wasn't the driving force behind it, she was. And also you are generalising. I can't think of any women that got to immobility specifically because of and for someone else. Most of (if not almost all) the men and women that become immobile were not even aware of any of the plus communities existing and did not intentionally gain or desire to be big.


----------



## AndSoItGoes (Jan 2, 2019)

I was referring to the men who pay. I don't care if they don't get what's promised.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 2, 2019)

AndSoItGoes said:


> I was referring to the men who pay. I don't care if they don't get what's promised.


No matter who you are, or what your motives are, it's *not* okay to commit fraud.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 2, 2019)

They already did a Barcroft TV interview floating around where she dropped to 450+ to have a family. When $ dips or childcare expenses are needed, don't be surprised if someone gets the public urge to reach 1K again.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Jan 2, 2019)

AndSoItGoes said:


> I was referring to the men who pay. I don't care if they don't get what's promised.


Okay, no one gives a flying F about who pays for what. No matter what is promised to whom; the people that are saying that they are going to become a certain way for whatever reason IMHO cheapen it for the people that got there by no fault nor intention. So what what a Man (OR WOMAN, ARE YOU FORGETTING ABOUT FFA's?) want? There are plenty of men and women that got very very big upon their own accord that sell pictures and videos that men and women can get off over. You seem to be very hateful of the members of our community... And you seem to have been a member for 5 minutes


----------



## LouisJoseph57 (Jan 2, 2019)

Go for it young lady! I hope I can see some pictures of you right now and some later when you reach your weight goal you are aiming for when you get to thousand pounds. Please! Thank You very much!


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 3, 2019)

Shosh said:


> Sounds like utter stupidity to me.
> She is only 27 years old. She will not feel the impact of her decision for several years yet.
> People get prone to having other health conditions in their 40's, and it may not be so much fun for her then.
> I say this as a 46 year old, 360 pound woman with MS who is struggling at my weight.
> ...



Not all guys are out the door..and I’m 51 and would love to be bigger but it seems the older I get the harder it is to gain...


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 15, 2019)

collared Princess said:


> Not all guys are out the door..and I’m 51 and would love to be bigger but it seems the older I get the harder it is to gain...


That's true. though metabolisms do slow down with age.


----------



## LouisJoseph57 (Jan 15, 2019)

I wish I can meet her, but I can't afford to travel. I would have loved to travel and sitesee on her, and play with her rolls of fat all day and all night long, and be her human toilet for the rest of my life.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

And thus an answer to the below thread, for me personally...

"What happened to this place?" 

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/what-happened-here.126788/


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 20, 2019)

Shosh said:


> Sounds like utter stupidity to me.
> She is only 27 years old. She will not feel the impact of her decision for several years yet.
> People get prone to having other health conditions in their 40's, and it may not be so much fun for her then.
> I say this as a 46 year old, 360 pound woman with MS who is struggling at my weight.
> ...


Totally agree with you!


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Sep 21, 2019)

She looks to be maybe 475lbs.. Rock what you've got girl!


----------



## GabrielRamirez (Oct 14, 2021)

I hate feederism. The feeder is exploiting the victim in a horrific manner with no regard for the latter's health. I will fight anyone who supports this


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 14, 2021)

GabrielRamirez said:


> I hate feederism. The feeder is exploiting the victim in a horrific manner with no regard for the latter's health. I will fight anyone who supports this


While I support and understand your stance, remember, adults make their own choices. Most people are well aware of the potential risks this behavior can pose. If it's what they choose, it's on them when things go awry.


----------



## GabrielRamirez (Oct 14, 2021)

It's so disheartening so many men & women are left abandoned once their abuser sees them as a burden and leaves


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 14, 2021)

Fight me then. I've always wanted to be fatter, I wanted to be exploited and used for my weight. I can't help it. It's always been in me. There s nothing in the world that comes any where close to me. Could I find a man to grow me to immense proportions? No, not for more than a month or two but I did marry a wonderful man who just loves fat bodies. It's not always the feeder who wants to do the exploiting.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 14, 2021)

CurvyEm2 said:


> Fight me then. I've always wanted to be fatter, I wanted to be exploited and used for my weight. I can't help it. It's always been in me. There s nothing in the world that comes any where close to me. Could I find a man to grow me to immense proportions? No, not for more than a month or two but I did marry a wonderful man who just loves fat bodies. It's not always the feeder who wants to do the exploiting.


Now, now! Let's not come to fisticuffs here. I think he was speaking metaphorically not literally. *I think*

Anyway, we do not promote violence here. Perhaps a private discussion is in order. Sometimes, a ideological discourse can sway opinion where hurling insults and threats only leads to more (insults and threats, I mean). I'm not saying anyone has insulted or threatened anyone, btw.

And more to your point, you are an adult and can carry on your relationships any way you see fit. You understand the consequences of your actions (as do we all) and you are fine with it; just as we all should be.

My guess is that @GabrielRamirez is a very protective soul and has maybe had some experience in this realm. Just my guess.


----------



## GabrielRamirez (Oct 14, 2021)

My friend was a feedee and her "boyfriend" dumped her when she began to talk about wanting to lose weight due to developing health issues. She sunk into horrific depression and stopped talking to her friends and family. I found out last winter she killed herself. 



My guess is that @GabrielRamirez is a very protective soul and has maybe had some experience in this realm. Just my


----------



## GabrielRamirez (Oct 14, 2021)

CurvyEm2 said:


> Fight me then. I've always wanted to be fatter, I wanted to be exploited and used for my weight. I can't help it. It's always been in me. There s nothing in the world that comes any where close to me. Could I find a man to grow me to immense proportions? No, not for more than a month or two but I did marry a wonderful man who just loves fat bodies. It's not always the feeder who wants to do the exploiting.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 14, 2021)

No fisticuffs, please!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm against feederism. Since I became a FA activist, I have always stated that feederism is a kind of sexual slavery using food as a mean.

But I left the movement in 2015 because I had some differences with other activists on some issues.

I still have the same opinion about feederism but my views to feeders and gainers had changed to be tolerant to their choices.

Even now, I'm very open to share with people who are engaged in that practice. Particularly with gainers.

I'm sincere attracted to supersize women and I understand many of them are feeders and gainers. So most of the time I put my opinion away to be open to share with them.

Also I'm very interested in a relationship with a SSBBW but not to practice feederism.

I love to be in this place because here are a lot of people who think differently but all of us have something in common: We think that big is beautiful and sexy!  Love


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 14, 2021)

> My guess is that @GabrielRamirez is a very protective soul and has maybe had some experience in this realm. Just my



I understand you and feel the same way!


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 14, 2021)

GabrielRamirez said:


> I hate feederism. The feeder is exploiting the victim in a horrific manner with no regard for the latter's health. I will fight anyone who supports this



So your anger made you re-open a 2 year old thread in which the former webmodel lost weight to have their child via their Barcroft TV interview and to my knowledge hasn't been seen publicly since?? Good to see people speak their truths, though.


----------



## GabrielRamirez (Oct 14, 2021)

GordoNegro said:


> So your anger made you re-open a 2 year old thread in which the former webmodel lost weight to have their child via their Barcroft TV interview and to my knowledge hasn't been seen publicly since?? Good to see people speak their truths, though.


Last time i checked people are free to comment on anything here.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 14, 2021)

GabrielRamirez said:


> Last time i checked people are free to comment on anything here.


You're also free to beat a dead horse, doesn't mean its a great idea either.


----------



## ssbbwcreepy (Oct 15, 2021)

i think she stopped though
like she did this years back
shehas a kid and lost weight


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 15, 2021)

ssbbwcreepy said:


> i think she stopped though
> like she did this years back
> shehas a kid and lost weight


Yes, it is! She has an Instagram.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 15, 2021)

CurvyEm2 said:


> _...There s nothing in the world that comes any where close to me. _


Does that include stuff like hard drugs?


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Oct 18, 2021)

GabrielRamirez said:


> It's so disheartening so many men & women are left abandoned once their abuser sees them as a burden and leaves


What do these abusers think life for the fatten up person was going to be like. It seems to be a "I was not expecting this" reaction.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Oct 18, 2021)

jbevan70 said:


> Just learned about this woman recently. Monica Riley weighs 700 lbs and is hoping to get up to 1000, to the point where she's immobile. anyone else seen this story? Also, it says she's a model, but I haven't found any information about her site.
> 
> [ame]



I do not think he will abandon her. I think she will become more miserable.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 19, 2021)

GordoNegro said:


> So your anger made you re-open a 2 year old thread in which the former webmodel lost weight to have their child via their Barcroft TV interview and to my knowledge hasn't been seen publicly since?? Good to see people speak their truths, though.


Please keep in mind; people relatively new to the site peruse the posts, often without regard to the age of said posts. They are excited and interested in what people have said and shouldn't be faulted for that.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 19, 2021)

Also, whilst you are all entitled to have strong opinions and voice them, please bear in mind that this is a site that is accepting and inclusive towards members of the feederism community. All communities have their bad apples but making blanket statements about entire demographics of people isn't fair or helpful. 

Just because you don't understand/experience a certain kink, doesn't make it inherently bad or wrong. Things that go on between consenting adults are their own choices and your kinks don't determined whether or not you are a good person. Kindness, communication and honesty are the most important aspects of kink relationship with someone. People who lie, manipulate and abuse are trash and not worth the ground they walk on, but you get people like that in all areas of life. 

Also, bear in mind that people who are into feederism can't exactly help it, anymore than people can help being attracted to men, women, fat people, brunettes etc etc. Practising these things safely and with the full consent of the other party is always the best way to explore these things. The world would be a very boring place if everybody liked the same things and nobody ever wanted to try anything kinky.


----------



## mathfa (Oct 24, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> Please keep in mind; people relatively new to the site peruse the posts, often without regard to the age of said posts. They are excited and interested in what people have said and shouldn't be faulted for that.


Heck, even those of us who have been here for a little while liek to go back and read old posts. That's why forums > chatrooms, because the information lasts "forever".


But I agree with Loopy's take. I think there are definitely a lot of bad eggs among feeders, but if everything is constantly consensual, then it's not an immoral thing or wrong at. However, if it severely affects one's quality of life and they still pursue it, then I feel like maybe seeking help is the best. Even if consent is involved.


----------



## Donna (Mar 31, 2022)

I’m going to get out a stick and beat on this long dead horse because, well, I’ve been known to shoot my mouth off.

In all seriousness, I’ve thought about this subject a great deal over my years at Dimensions. It’s been debated and fought over ad nauseum. I have to admit that I’ve mostly had a negative judgment of intentional weight gain. As a super-size person,I’ve gained weight over the years without intentionally doing so. PTSD, a wicked sweet-tooth, and a sedentary lifestyle combined with yo-yo dieting from a time before I started kindergarten (My Mom put me on my first diet when I was five.) caused my weight to steadily increase. I stopped dieting years ago and theoretically my weight should have leveled off. It didn’t.

I have RA and Fibromyalgia, plus an old hip injury from my teens and those three things combined with the aforementioned PTSD increased cortisol production, my penchant for sweets, and a sedentary lifestyle started robbing me of my mobility. So, in the fall of 2019 I was barely mobile when I went into septic shock and spent ten days in a coma and more than two weeks off my feet, I became bedridden. I spent two and half months in hospital, an additional two months in rehab without regaining my ability to walk. I still can’t walk now.

The concept of consensual feeding/gaining to the point of immobility can be a strong sexual drive for some people. I get that. I have my own set of kinks that others might bristle at, so I don’t want to judge and disparage anyone’s fantasies. But I have to wonder, considering my reality, shouldn’t some sexual fantasies be kept as fantasies only and not put into real world practice? At the least, perhaps those engaging in intentional weight gain and feederism should know the real world consequences of what they are choosing?

That’s my two cents on the subject. I hope I don’t regret sharing this.


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 31, 2022)

Donna said:


> I’m going to get out a stick and beat on this long dead horse because, well, I’ve been known to shoot my mouth off.
> 
> In all seriousness, I’ve thought about this subject a great deal over my years at Dimensions. It’s been debated and fought over ad nauseum. I have to admit that I’ve mostly had a negative judgment of intentional weight gain. As a super-size person,I’ve gained weight over the years without intentionally doing so. PTSD, a wicked sweet-tooth, and a sedentary lifestyle combined with yo-yo dieting from a time before I started kindergarten (My Mom put me on my first diet when I was five.) caused my weight to steadily increase. I stopped dieting years ago and theoretically my weight should have leveled off. It didn’t.
> 
> ...



Rather people speak their truths (regardless) than to be silenced. Those who opt for lifestyle change/kink should truly know what factors are out there so they can truly make decisions they can accept or decide not to. 

In the Fat Girls & Feeders documentary Model Teighlor stated her regrets as she had to rely on family while her feeder bailed. The documentary also had Mark & Gina as Mark left his job to assist wife Gina full time as he designed their home to be more accessible for her needs. 

To be honest, I miss 27 years ago when it was more taboo; as those who were into it appeared more genuine to me, because of the stigma that was attached, while still being/choosing to take part. Some people do keep it as fantasies and look for feeder red-flags or tendencies as signs to just cut them off or be friends. On the flip side, I do hope more people in general don't use kink/tease lifestyle changes in order to not be alone, as that doesn't work out too well long term either.


----------



## Tattoocharlie (Apr 1, 2022)

My girlfriend and I have discussed this. She has some of the medical issues you have. She had back surgery and was bed ridden for six months. This was before I met her. She had no one to cook for her and gained 80 pounds. She is still mobile but getting dangerously close to loosing that. As a fantasy it is amazing but as a reality neither of us want that as it causes her too much pain. Also I love taking her places, trying new things and showing her off. Also I want her to be around for a long time as I do dearly love her. 

The bottom line is I'm in love with her for who she is not how much she ways. The fact that I think she's the most beautiful women I've ever saw is just a bonus


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 6, 2022)

It's been literal years since I commented on this topic. I wouldn't be making this comment if I still believed most of the things people tell me online, and I still think there are extremes that it's best not to reach for if you can't handle it. Apart from that, however, I think it's gross how some people who've lived their lives, trapped in a condition that they don't want to be in at all, suffering and unable to escape from the limits of their body, can then turn around and say that hundreds, if not thousands of other people should resign themselves to a helpless fate in the same way, as long as it's the opposite fate as theirs.

I was thin once. I hated it. I don't want to be thin. I detest being thin. I'd rather *die* than be thin. You have the freedom to say whatever you want by way of advice to me, and I have the freedom to tell you I think it's gross.

I remember one of my first jobs, so many people complained about failing to lose weight, and I was so angry I could barely speak; not at them, but at how hard it was for me to gain, and how much I wanted what they had, and could never have it. I get how people can have great blessings, but not the ones they want, and it's not wrong for them to be discontented with that, but you simply cannot know the extent to which others crave the very things you don't seem to want them to have. You don't hear it from us often, because we recognize and respect that you're not happy with living our dreams. But if you're going to disparage our dreams because of it, you'd best be prepared for some pushback.


----------



## Donna (Apr 6, 2022)

And, now I regret adding my two cents, ironically for a different reason than I thought I might regret.

I thought I was being very careful when I was choosing my language as to not insult and to be respectful of those who wish for intentional gain. After reading your post, I see I failed and for that I sincerely apologize. I did not intend to disparage you or anyone.

I did acknowledge and I reiterate now that I believe the desire to gain weight is a very strong sexual desire. It obviously goes even deeper than that, especially for you. I asked the question if the fantasy (or maybe a better word would be impulse??) to intentionally gain weight should be kept at the fantasy level only. It has been pointed out to me privately that by asking this question, I was indeed pass a moral judgment. Again, my apologies.

And without going into detail, the person who pointed out my less than tactful question did say NO, because that denies those with the impulse their right to expression. As you stated. I was indeed projecting my own regret over the unfortunate outcome of my unintentional weight gain. 

As I am typing this message a thought occurred to me. As a very fat person, I have been the subject of body shaming all my life. I have fought hard to work against the negative judgments of others. But I cannot be a fat activist and believe whole heartedly in the fight to remove weight stigma, unless I also acknowledge and fight for those on the other end of the spectrum from me. Those like you, who desperately want to gain and are possibly dealing with shaming of their own for being thin. 

Can we agree that everyone has the right to enact their fantasy with the qualifier that the effects of both extremes (weight loss or weight gain, either leading to illness) need to be considered?


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 7, 2022)

Donna said:


> Can we agree that everyone has the right to enact their fantasy with the qualifier that the effects of both extremes (weight loss or weight gain, either leading to illness) need to be considered?



I can't speak for everyone, but for my part, I can definitely agree with that. I would never want anyone to make a badly-informed decision of any kind, so long as it's their decision to make.

Also, yes. For me, this goes beyond sex, beyond mere emotion or even satisfaction as a whole. The idea of me being thin feels unsettling to me on a psychological (even perhaps moral) level. I felt constantly needy when I was thin, and since leaving that condition behind, I feel I can provide for my own psychological and emotional needs without help. It's made me more of a self-sufficient person, with an easier time focusing on the tasks I'm given, because I'm not being constantly distracted by my the limits of my body. They do still exist, of course, and I'm not saying I wouldn't like to gain a little more, but I'm at a place right now where I feel I can like my life and work on treating others right. That's my situation. I'm just not going to assume that other people are bound by that. Much of that is just my own experiences.


----------



## GordoNegro (Apr 10, 2022)

Donna said:


> And, now I regret adding my two cents, ironically for a different reason than I thought I might regret.
> 
> I thought I was being very careful when I was choosing my language as to not insult and to be respectful of those who wish for intentional gain. After reading your post, I see I failed and for that I sincerely apologize. I did not intend to disparage you or anyone.
> 
> ...



I don't think you need to apologize for an honest question and speaking your truth. You have a genuine concern for those who choose or at the point where bodies start to break. I'd rather hear you voice on the side of caution speaking out of regret; than the social media tongue lashing from some webmodels who experience same but demand tips in return from a lifestyle that demanded more $ than the $ they make in profit.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 11, 2022)

GordoNegro said:


> I don't think you need to apologize for an honest question and speaking your truth. You have a genuine concern for those who choose or at the point where bodies start to break. I'd rather hear you voice on the side of caution speaking out of regret; than the social media tongue lashing from some webmodels who experience same but demand tips in return from a lifestyle that demanded more $ than the $ they make in profit.



Actually, I've been thinking over the contents of post #63, and I think what made me feel upset about it was that it used the terms "intentional weight gain" and "feederism" to signify something extreme. Neither one necessarily is. If a person has been sick, and they deliberately eat a little more to regain some of their lost weight, that's "intentional weight gain." If someone else makes a sandwich and gives it to you to eat, that loosely qualifies as "feederism." The problem isn't with these things, but just with people leaping before they look, and taking things to an extreme they're not ready for.

Also, no one person's experience provides a general rule for all people to follow. Who they are or what they've gone through have no effect on that, because people are not equal samples. Induction does not work that way.

You're right, though. No one needs to apologize for asking a question, and it's possible I extrapolated more from that question than was intended by it. I've very wary about people who seem to be trying to inject a psychological longing for thinness into discussions that I've been a part of, and it's possible that, in this case, I saw an adversary that wasn't there.


----------



## GordoNegro (Apr 12, 2022)

TwoSwords said:


> Actually, I've been thinking over the contents of post #63, and I think what made me feel upset about it was that it used the terms "intentional weight gain" and "feederism" to signify something extreme. Neither one necessarily is. If a person has been sick, and they deliberately eat a little more to regain some of their lost weight, that's "intentional weight gain." If someone else makes a sandwich and gives it to you to eat, that loosely qualifies as "feederism." The problem isn't with these things, but just with people leaping before they look, and taking things to an extreme they're not ready for.
> 
> Also, no one person's experience provides a general rule for all people to follow. Who they are or what they've gone through have no effect on that, because people are not equal samples. Induction does not work that way.
> 
> You're right, though. No one needs to apologize for asking a question, and it's possible I extrapolated more from that question than was intended by it. I've very wary about people who seem to be trying to inject a psychological longing for thinness into discussions that I've been a part of, and it's possible that, in this case, I saw an adversary that wasn't there.



Tbh, on this forum and elsewhere "intentional weight gain" and "feederism" in general kind of leans to the more extreme cases. Yes, there are people here and elsewhere who have battled with anorexia/body dysmorphia, though appear to be pale in # to those who have the desire to take it there. There are some who only dabble on the weekends with the occasional 5-15lbs; don't want to get lumped with those who are disabled/housebound etc, but still falls under the same umbrella. Difference now and 25-30 yrs ago is that you can casually discuss it on a 2nd/3rd date and not endure the stigma and shame/ostracized that's associated with it.

Truth is that we can all learn from Donna, Teighlor, Mark-Gina's and others' experiences as the hardship, stigmas, isolation and other factors still exist today. The good thing about today is that for those who do have a psychological longing for thinness or be seen as desired according to Western Civilization standards, there are options more accessible than before. Yes, there are some former fatties who look at fat people with disdain and ire..though the positive is agreeing to disagree and live around those who don't feel that venom towards you.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 12, 2022)

GordoNegro said:


> Tbh, on this forum and elsewhere "intentional weight gain" and "feederism" in general kind of leans to the more extreme cases. Yes, there are people here and elsewhere who have battled with anorexia/body dysmorphia, though appear to be pale in # to those who have the desire to take it there. There are some who only dabble on the weekends with the occasional 5-15lbs; don't want to get lumped with those who are disabled/housebound etc, but still falls under the same umbrella. Difference now and 25-30 yrs ago is that you can casually discuss it on a 2nd/3rd date and not endure the stigma and shame/ostracized that's associated with it.
> 
> Truth is that we can all learn from Donna, Teighlor, Mark-Gina's and others' experiences as the hardship, stigmas, isolation and other factors still exist today. The good thing about today is that for those who do have a psychological longing for thinness or be seen as desired according to Western Civilization standards, there are options more accessible than before. Yes, there are some former fatties who look at fat people with disdain and ire..though the positive is agreeing to disagree and live around those who don't feel that venom towards you.



Given how fast and wildly things are changing in the world, I don't feel I can afford to be that laid back about it. I'm very guarded against people who think they can tell me anything about what my weight "should" be, and I've been given every reason in the world to be so guarded. If you think you can learn something additional from someone else's experiences, I'm not about to tell you you can't, but nobody; absolutely nobody tells me what to learn and from who. They've never lived my life or endured my struggles, and they have no right to try to push me into a line of reasoning that is, in my view, faulty and poisonous.

Also, I'm not budging an inch on the definition of terms I presented in my last post. If lots of people use them to imply extreme cases only, then lots of people are using them incorrectly, as no such implication is contained within those words. To suggest otherwise is to fall victim to the Bandwagon Fallacy (Argumentum Ad Populum.)


----------



## Bloatedashleypiggy (Jun 29, 2022)

jbevan70 said:


> Well, maybe she's just got a different way of metabolizing/storing that fat.


I think maybe she got her story of fat


----------

